# (KS) lm afc bart's pequeno ***** cosmo



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Line bred Supertanker. Blackwater Bart was grandsire. This line is disappearing. No Lean Mac in pedigree.
Loren Morehouse's FC-AFC Dart was his uncle.

29 All-Age points. Back to back Amateur wins. Qualified for 2009 National Am. Numerous Open placements & JAMS.
Qualified All-Age at 26 months.

Not just good looking - magnificent! Ask anyone that's seen him run, and every one liked to see him run. No 90 lb. dog
had the style and ran as hard as he did. Per Lyle Steinman, he's 90 lbs. "skinny".

Fabulous natural marker; the long, tough punch bird that most dogs couldn't get to was his speciality.
Hunted extensively in Saskatchewan, the Dakotas, Montana, Missouri, Iowa, & Kansas.

AFC # SR06564201
UKC # R240-846
CERF # LR-43648 - Clear
CNM # LR-CNM06-867-PIV - Clear
EIC # D09-030454 - Carrier
OFA # LR-154453G33M-PI - Good

Natural breeding & frozen semen available
Stud fee negotiable depending on bitch.
Contact Philip Carson @ 913-645-6401 or
[email protected]


----------

